# 3 questions about 65 gto



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

#1. What is the name of the part that runs across the front. the grill bolts into this piece and mine needs to be replaced but I don't know what the technical name for it is. Does anyone make this part?

#2. Is there another name for the headlight housing that seems to be connected to each of the front fenders? 

#3 Will the doors on a post car fit a hard top?

I guess thats technically 4 but any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1) header panel?
2) headlight buckets?
3) no


----------



## mrdon50 (Oct 21, 2011)

1) I'd call it the upper and lower grille panel(2pcs). I think the techy name for for the upper is fender-to-fender cross brace. don't know about aftermarket but used ones are fairly easy to find but shipping may surprise you because of oversize.
2) per "Rukee", Headlight buckets is good enough for me if you're talking about the metal inner filler panel thats welded into the fender. not available tmk and if it's very bad you're probably looking at replacement fender.
3) hardtop and convertible doors are same but post doors are all by themselves.
Hope I helped you a little.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

1)commonly referred to as header panel- GM calls it Panel and Reinforcement assembly, Radiator Grill (top half) pt#9781355- lower half is Panel,Radiator Grill-Lower pt #9778988
2) the headlight bucket is part of the front fender
3) post doors will NOT fit hardtop


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Been looking for this part for a while. Can you give me a hint as to where I might look for both the upper and lower assembly. I'm sure I'll need both fenders. Seems the only place either of my fenders are rusted is where these 2 pieces connect. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Try Bethels Goat Farm GTO Parts, LeMans Parts and Tempest Parts 1964 1965 1966 1967 1968 1969 1970 1971 1972 I think the guys name is John- Awesome guy he was able to call the window felt manufactuer for me and have them correct their Tempest window felts- which were all GTO felts and would not fit the Tempest( due to the beltline molding) Cant say enough good things about him- if he does not have the part he will know where to get it


----------

